# Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher



## Munro22983 (25. August 2014)

*Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*

Hallo Community,

mit diesem Beitrag möchte ich etwas jammern.
Seit Anfang des Jahres habe ich mir mit einer eigenen Internetseite bzw. einem Blog einen lange währenden Herzenswunsch erfüllt. Ich steckte und stecke immer noch viel Arbeit hinein, was mir auch immens Spaß macht. Leider bleiben die Besucherzahlen aus und die Seite hat so gut wie keinen Traffic. Ich hatte mir das immer anders vorgestellt. Habt Ihr vielleicht Tipps was fehlt?


----------



## Zybba (25. August 2014)

*AW: Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*

Hi,

ich habe gerade mal kurz die Seite angeschaut und einen Eintrag gelesen.
Das sieht für mich als Laien eigentlich ok aus.
Optisch könnte es etwas weniger "grau in grau" sein für mich, aber das ist ja kein Grund, die Seite nicht zu nutzen...

Ist das Problem nicht eher, dass die Leute keine Ahnung haben, dass es deinen Blog gibt und ihn daher auch nicht finden?
Habs jetzt nicht ausprobiert, aber wenn ich nach "Gaming Blog" googlen würde, käme wohl nicht deiner. 

Der Markt ist vermutlich überschwemmt, da wirds schwer einen "neuen" Blog zu finden.
Was kann man dagegen machen? Wahrscheinlich Werbung in Foren, wie z.B. hier.
Oder du bezahlst wen, der dich in Google hoch schiebt. Aber für privat wird sich das ja nicht lohnen.

Falls du auf Gamestar angemeldet bist:
Da kann man direkt Blogs schreiben. Vllt. dort mal einen hochladen und deine Seite verlinken.
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich etwas überfragt, wie man die Popularität effektiv steigern kann. :/

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen: Blogs interessieren mich kaum/gar nicht.
Kannst ja mal ne Umfrage hier im Forum starten, wie groß das Interesse an sowas überhaupt ist.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*



Zybba schrieb:


> Oder du bezahlst wen, der dich in Google hoch schiebt. Aber für privat wird sich das ja nicht lohnen.


 
Ne. Auf keinen Fall bezahlen. Was da hilft, sind gute Schlagwörter in den entsprechenden HTML-Tags der Seite. Also Keywords, Beschreibung, Title. *DAS* ist wichtig, um von google und Co gefunden zu werden. Was noch helfen kann, sind Videos zum Spiel bei YT mit entsprechenden Querverweisen zum Blog.
Aber bitte bitte keine Firma mit SEO beauftragen. Die machen (im besten Falle) nämlich auch nur die Änderungen in den erwähnten Tags oder aber sie machen (im schlimmsten Fall) aus der Seite ne Linkfarm, die dann von den Suchmaschinen ignoriert wird und erst ganz hinten in den Suchergebnissen auftaucht.


----------



## Munro22983 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*

OK danke für die Tipps.. 
Zumindest ging der Traffic die letzten 2 Stunden in die Richtung wie ich es gerne hätte. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Gefallen an meiner Seite gefunden. 
Über ein paar "Stammgäste" würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## kero81 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*

Bringt aber alles auch nix wenn Du iwo Werbung (wie dein Beitrag hier) machst. aber den Leuten der Inhalt deines Blogs nicht gefällt. Ich z.b. war noch NIE auf nem Blog wenn ich etwas über ein Spiel wissen wollte. Um in dem Markt "bekannt" zu werden braucht es fünf mal so viel Arbeit wie die, die Du bist jetzt investiert hast. Trotzdem viel Erfolg.


----------



## ich558 (25. August 2014)

Die Seite hat auf jeden Fall potential


----------



## Kandzi (25. August 2014)

*AW: Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*

Mir gefällt die Seite auch


----------



## S754 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*

Die Seite ist nicht schlecht, für meinen Geschmack aber etwas zu überladen. Da ist jeder anders^^



Zybba schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen: Blogs interessieren mich kaum/gar nicht.
> Kannst ja mal ne Umfrage hier im Forum starten, wie groß das Interesse an sowas überhaupt ist.


 
Ich persönlich besuche auch nie Blogs, sehe keinen Nutzen davon. So eine Umfrage würde dem TE sicher helfen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. August 2014)

Eine sehr gute Seite, der Elektromarktskandal ist sehr interessanz


----------



## DonRottweiler (25. August 2014)

*AW: Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*

Finde deine Seite ganz schick. Habe mal ein Lesezeichen gesetzt und werde sie mir bei Zeiten mal genauer ansehen.
Bin aber ansonsten auch kein Blogleser.

Viel Erfolg mit der Seite


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. August 2014)

*AW: Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*



ich558 schrieb:


> Die Seite hat auf jeden Fall potential


 
Finde ich auch. Ist gut gemacht


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. August 2014)

*AW: Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute Seite, der Elektromarktskandal ist sehr interessanz


 
Stimmt... da hab ich auch mannigfaltige Erfahrungen. Kabel keine da, wenn doch extrem teuer, Leute die mir damals DDR3 RAM verkaufen wollten für ein DDR2-Board aufzurüsten "weils doch schneller ist", erst auf anraten von mir nachzusehen fand der Herr heraus dass die Standards inkompatibel sind.

Und dann beschweren sich die Häuser dass jeder nur noch im Netz kauft. Naja, die haben eben das Kabel das ich will und es kostet selbst mit Versandkosten noch die Hälfte.

Was die Seite angeht die ist auf jeden Fall nen Blick wert - es liegt also nicht am Inhalt oder der Technik sondern schlicht am Bekanntheitsgrad. Natürlich musst du so viel Content wie möglich (übersichtlich!) reinbringen aber grundsätzlich ist Post #3 der richtige Ansatz.


----------



## DerLachs (25. August 2014)

*AW: Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*

Die URL ist ungünstig gewählt und mir ist das Layout zu dunkel geraten. Ich bin aber generell kein Fan von diesen "Spiele-Wallpapern" als Hintergrund.
Der Schreibstil ist mMn auch noch verbesserungswürdig, aber das wird mit der Zeit automatisch besser.

Ansonsten gefällt mir die Seite. Vorallem die "Weißt du noch?"-Rubrik weckt Erinnerungen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. August 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt... da hab ich auch mannigfaltige Erfahrungen. Kabel keine da, wenn doch extrem teuer, Leute die mir damals DDR3 RAM verkaufen wollten für ein DDR2-Board aufzurüsten "weils doch schneller ist", erst auf anraten von mir nachzusehen fand der Herr heraus dass die Standards inkompatibel sind.
> 
> Und dann beschweren sich die Häuser dass jeder nur noch im Netz kauft. Naja, die haben eben das Kabel das ich will und es kostet selbst mit Versandkosten noch die Hälfte.
> 
> Was die Seite angeht die ist auf jeden Fall nen Blick wert - es liegt also nicht am Inhalt oder der Technik sondern schlicht am Bekanntheitsgrad. Natürlich musst du so viel Content wie möglich (übersichtlich!) reinbringen aber grundsätzlich ist Post #3 der richtige Ansatz.



ICH HAB FÜR EIN HDMI KANEL BEI DEM SAUHAUFEN 16 €BEZAHLT
Das einzige wofür der Laden gut ist zum Nager streicheln und USB stick kauen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (25. August 2014)

Hab mir auch mal ein Lesezeichen gesetzt. Momentan habe ich sowieso zu viel Zeit, die ich nicht füllen kann ^^

Finde die Seite aber schon einmal sehr ansprechend


----------



## DerLachs (25. August 2014)

*AW: Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das einzige wofür der Laden gut ist zum Nager streicheln und USB stick kauen


 Sorry für Offtopic, aber: Kauen oder klauen?


----------



## pedi (26. August 2014)

*AW: Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*

meint sicher kaufen.
die seite gefällt mir auch, aber da kein gamer nicht wirklich interessant.
der artikel über die märkte war gut.
bei kabel und zubehör sind die abzocker.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (26. August 2014)

*AW: Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*

Naja, ich bin ein ehrlicher Mensch und ich muss sagen dass ich das Wallpaper grottig finde, schon alleine diese komische Dame auf der rechten Seite würde mich abhalten regelmäßig diese Seite zu besuchen. Mir fehlen auch an sich irgendwie die Farben, aber ist bis jetzt als Hobby doch klasse


----------



## Buxxdehude (26. August 2014)

*AW: Mit eigener Internetseite Herzenswunsch erfüllt aber keine Besucher*

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt. 
Ich glaub mit dem Thread wollt er nur Klicks generieren und nicht nach Verbessrungen fragen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. August 2014)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Sorry für Offtopic, aber: Kauen oder klauen?



Kaufen! Schei.. Autokerrekzur vom tablet
@ Buxxdehude war du alles glaubst
 Das Grau ist wirklich nicht schön lieber Pink oder Blau... da kannst du ja mal eine Umfrage machen oder so


----------

